# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νεος Κόσμος ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΨΥΧΗ για scan.

## fotisss

Χαιρετώ, 

Αναζητώ εξοπλισμό για scan και κατασκευή κόμβου στο Ν. Κόσμο (στη μέση σχεδόν της Λ. Φραντζή) πολυ κοντά στον dimkasta. 

Όποιος πιστός προσέλθει. Για να μη σπρώχνεστε, προτεραιότητα έχει ο katsaros_m ενώ ακολουθούν dimkatsa και akoul ..  ::  (χάρηκα παρεπιμπτώντoς και για την γνωριμία στο last meeting)

Η πολυκατοικία είναι ψιλή και οι ελπίδες πολλές. Στείλτε μου pm να κανονίσουμε αυτό το ΣΚ αν μπορείτε και σεις. (έχω ωραία καφετιέρα)

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες μέρα για να δείτε θέση κλπ.
(Αν προλάβω 8α έχετε 360'' View)

Thanks

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Απ' ότι είδα στη nodedb (#4736), είσαι όντως πολύ κοντά στα 100 μ. με τον dimkasta, στα 200 μ. με τον LeChuck και τον gfil και στα 400 μ. περίπου με τον SV1CIM. 
Μακάρι να έχεις καλή θέα προς τον κόμβο του acoul ή / και προς Ν. Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα, μπας και κλείσει το κενό που υπάρχει προς τα εκεί.

Αν δεν μπορέσει κάποιος από τους κοντινούς σου να σε εξυπηρετήσει στο scan, ή λείπει κάτι, στη διάθεσή σου 1 PCMCIA & 19άρα flat panel κεραία.

----------


## tyfeonas

o fotis o φιλος του junior απο το μενιδι?

----------


## dimkasta

O Acoul είναι μέσα από βδομάδα. Μέσα κι εγώ. Όποιος άλλος ψήνεται ευπρόσδεκτος...

----------


## fotisss

> Καλωσήλθες,
> 
> Απ' ότι είδα στη nodedb (#4736), είσαι όντως πολύ κοντά στα 100 μ. με τον dimkasta, στα 200 μ. με τον LeChuck και τον gfil και στα 400 μ. περίπου με τον SV1CIM. 
> Μακάρι να έχεις καλή θέα προς τον κόμβο του acoul ή / και προς Ν. Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα, μπας και κλείσει το κενό που υπάρχει προς τα εκεί.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορέσει κάποιος από τους κοντινούς σου να σε εξυπηρετήσει στο scan, ή λείπει κάτι, στη διάθεσή σου 1 PCMCIA & 19άρα flat panel κεραία.


Ακριβώς οπως τα λές dti, αυτό είδα και γω και μπριζώθηκα να επανασυνδεθώ. Βασικά είχα το κόμβο 2121 (λιγο ποιο ανατολικα στο Ν. Κόσμο, καμία σχέση με μενίδι) πριν 2 χρόνια αλλά είχα αποσυρθεί λόγο μη δραστηριότητας στη περιοχή. 

Για τα υλικά περιμένω να μου προτείνετε κάτι καλό , παλιά είχα dlink και 80αρι πιάτο τώρα δε ξέρω με τι "παίζετε". Φίλος μου πρότεινε taratsopc με mikrotic και πιατάκι και μάλλον παω προς τα κει. Θα δούμε.

ΥΓ. Γραφικό περιστατικό απο τα παλιά που θυμάμε και πάντα γελάω:
Ένοικος της πολυκατοικίας (δημοσιουπάλληλος) είχε ανέβει στη ταράτσα όταν έστεινα την κεραία (νομίζοντας οτι είναι δορυφορική). Του ξύνισε που το σπίτι του ήταν ακριβώς απο κάτω και προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να την μετακινήσω 10 μ για να είναι εκτός πεδίου, χωρίς βέβαια να φανερώνει τους χαζούς φόβους του αλλά με προφάσεις του στυλ "θα πιάνει καλύτερα", "μα προς τα εκεί είναι ο δορυφόρος κλπ κλπ" ... old same story...  ::  [/list]

----------


## acoul

Να κανονίσουμε ένα scan από εβδομάδα με την παρέα του Ν. Κόσμου, η περιοχή έχει άγριες διαθέσεις και αναπτύσσεται δυναμικά τον τελευταίο καιρό !!

----------


## SV1CIM

Ο κόμβος του Νέου Κόσμου είναι ο SV1CIM
Έτσι όπως γίνετε η δουλεία δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε άκρη 
Παρακαλώ να μεταφερθούμε επιτέλους στους ενεργούς κόμβους
Για να μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα κοινό τόπο επικοινωνίας και να μην ψάχνουμε αριστερά και δεξιά.
Στον κόμβο είναι συνδεμένοι :
PLINK = 1 PC + 3 PC εσωτερικά = 4
FYGAS = 1 DLINK + 1 PC =2
SAS = 1 DLINK + 2 PC = 3
XATZA = 1 DLINK + 2 PC = 3
TROMOS = 1 PC =1
FX-55 = 1 DLINK + 1 PC = 2
DIMKASTA = 1 WRT + 4 = 5
ASFNET = 1 DLINK + 4 PC = 5
VISTO1 = 1 DLINK + 1 PC = 2
VISTO2 = 1 DLINK + 1 PC =2
SV1CIM = 1 DLINK + 1 WRT + 6 PC = 8
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ = 32 ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ

Το WRT σαν ΑΡ και router ειναι οκ
Το ΒΒ με τον souxoumouxou δουλεύει χωρίς λάθη ασταμάτητα
Το ΒΒ με τον katsarosm είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο 
(αρα sv1cim>katsarosm>acoul)

Johnx περιμένω MAC των συσκευών σου για να σου δώσω IP
ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ
Fotisss περιμένω MAC των συσκευών σου για να σου δώσω IP
ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ
Dimkasta οι 4 IP που ζήτησες είναι οι 4 επόμενες δηλ μέχρι και την .35

Πόσο ποιο ενεργός πρέπει να είναι ο κόμβος δηλαδή δεν έχω καταλάβει????

ΑΡΑ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ (κοινός τόπος στους ενεργούς δεν υπάρχει για να μπορεί να το βρίσκει ο κόσμος κατευθείαν και να μη ψάχνετε από εδώ και από εκεί . )

Το ssid του κόμβου κάποια στιγμή θα αλλάξει από awmn-1819
Σε awmn-1819_SV1CIM αλλά αυτό θα γίνει μετά από επικοινωνία τηλεφωνικά με όλους τους φίλους του κόμβου 


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ 73 DE SV1CIM

----------


## fotisss

Εδώ μπορείται να δείτε πλήρες 360ο *TARATSOVIEW* της ταράτσας - fotisss - 4736, απο το σημείο που θα τοποθετηθούν οι κεραίες. 
Αναμένω feedback απο τους γειτονικούς κόμβους.

http://www.one5.net/gr/taratsa.htm

Για όποιον θέλει να φτιάξει το δικό του TARATSOVIEW στείλτε pm, η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή.  ::

----------


## acoul

Ο κόσμος των δικτύων δεν είναι μόνο M$... και MiktoTik !!

----------


## acoul

Το scan με λίγες μέρες καθυστέρηση senao, panel 19dbi, kismet on Oct. 14, 2005:

AWMN



> 1: * -61 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 2: * -64 Awmn-4272SV1GFU PSAXNEI PETZI - 00:0B:6B:35:E3:47 infrastructure Channel:10
> 3: * -66 awmn-1819 00:0F:66:95:66:67 infrastructure Channel:13
> 4: * -70 awmn-3210-1982 00:0B:6B:35:CB:C1 infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -72 awmn-3298 00:12:17:C7:235 probe Channel:0
> 6: * -73 awmn-676 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -76 Awmn_3956 00:C0:499:03:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 8: * -77 awmn-1819-2547 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 infrastructure Channel:7
> 9: * -78 awmn-173-1317 00:02:6F:01:BA:91 infrastructure Channel:1
> ...


ALL



> 1: * -50 TEST1 00:30:1A:09:58:5B infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -59 conexant 00:0D:F0:18:77:F7 infrastructure Channel:6
> 3: * -59 kstr 00:30:1A:09:2B:A3 infrastructure Channel:6
> 4: * -61 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -64 Awmn-4272SV1GFU PSAXNEI PETZI - 00:0B:6B:35:E3:47 infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -66 awmn-1819 00:0F:66:95:66:67 infrastructure Channel:13
> 7: * -69 PANTOKRATOR 00:03:2F:03:12:83 infrastructure Channel:3
> 8: * -70 awmn-3210-1982 00:0B:6B:35:CB:C1 infrastructure Channel:10
> 9: * -70 icwire 00:11:5C:819:40 infrastructure Channel:5
> ...

----------


## verano

> Το scan με λίγες μέρες καθυστέρηση senao, panel 19dbi, kismet on Oct. 14, 2005:
> 
> AWMN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: * -61 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 2: * -64 Awmn-4272SV1GFU PSAXNEI PETZI - 00:0B:6B:35:E3:47 infrastructure Channel:10
> ...


Με "πιάσατε" με σχετικά καλό σήμα (υπενθυμίζω ότι εκπέμπω με omni 0dBi), είμαι και διαθέσιμος!
Οπότε, με έχετε στα υπόψη έτσι;

----------


## dimkasta

Πήγα να βάλω και γω ο κακομοίρης τις φωτογραφίες χτές αλλά το λίνκ Γιάννη-Μίλτου έκανε πάλι τα δικά του...

Ας ελπίσουμε σήμερα...

----------


## acoul

Statistics για αυτό το link εδώ: Internet,Wireless

----------


## dimkasta

<οφφ τοπικ μόουντ>
Το μπόγια γρήγορα  ::  

Με τόσα dup & dropped packets και να πέφτει τόσο άρμεγμα...

Kαλά τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω ούτε την ιστοσελίδα του φόρουμ... έλεος...

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα προλάβω να δώ για το QOS...
</οφφ τοπικ μόουντ>

----------


## dimkasta

Nα και οι Φωτός

Η ομάδα κρούσης στο δώμα και ο dimkasta από κάτω να το παίζει παπαράτσι  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Και οι υπόλοιπες

----------


## acoul

Με 16 ημέρες καθυστέρηση το σχετικό scan με senao/prism και 19dbi panel:

AWMN



> 1: * -61 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 2: * -64 Awmn-4272SV1GFU PSAXNEI PETZI - 00:0B:6B:35:E3:47 infrastructure Channel:10
> 3: * -66 awmn-1819 00:0F:66:95:66:67 infrastructure Channel:13
> 4: * -70 awmn-3210-1982 00:0B:6B:35:CB:C1 infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -72 awmn-3298 00:12:17:C7:235 probe Channel:0
> 6: * -73 awmn-676 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -76 Awmn_3956 00:C0:499:03:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 8: * -77 awmn-1819-2547 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 infrastructure Channel:7
> 9: * -78 awmn-173-1317 00:02:6F:01:BA:91 infrastructure Channel:1
> ...


ALL - NOISE



> 1: * -50 TEST1 00:30:1A:09:58:5B infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -59 conexant 00:0D:F0:18:77:F7 infrastructure Channel:6
> 3: * -59 kstr 00:30:1A:09:2B:A3 infrastructure Channel:6
> 4: * -61 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -64 Awmn-4272SV1GFU PSAXNEI PETZI - 00:0B:6B:35:E3:47 infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -66 awmn-1819 00:0F:66:95:66:67 infrastructure Channel:13
> 7: * -69 PANTOKRATOR 00:03:2F:03:12:83 infrastructure Channel:3
> 8: * -70 awmn-3210-1982 00:0B:6B:35:CB:C1 infrastructure Channel:10
> 9: * -70 icwire 00:11:5C:819:40 infrastructure Channel:5
> ...

----------

